# my new 09 ram 4x4



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

well traded in the 06 for a new 09

my old truck 










my new 09


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Your new truck*

Hey sweet ride,sure beats my ole ford 4x4


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I love the Rams. Got an 04 myself that has seen plenty of miles on the sand and A LOT of miles on the road. I believe we're up to 125k miles now with no problems (save for a $50 electrical part thanks to salt water at the Point). ***knock on wood***

A lot of people seem intent on bashing the Dodge trucks but I have had nothing but good experiences with it. Will buy another one too shortly if the company comes up off it's current vehicle MPG requirement (no way it'll get 20+ MPG combined).


----------

